# Request from Danske (NIB) for Insurance Cert



## Buzzmolloy (18 Jun 2013)

Has anybody who has a mortgage with Danske received a letter requesting a copy of the property insurance cert?

thanks

buzz


----------



## Eeyore (18 Jun 2013)

Yes. I got a letter from them yesterday.


----------



## MrEarl (19 Jun 2013)

Hello,

Yes - they, like all other Banks, want their interest to be noted on your buildings insurance policy and to hold details of your policy to know it's in force, the level of cover etc.  Quite normal and typical for a Bank ... also covered in the terms and condicitons of your loan contracts, I expect.  If memory serves, I've had this requst from them quite regularly, perhaps every year although maybe not quite that frequently ...

My letter seemed to suggest I only needed to send them a copy of the policy, if it had changed from the one I previously provided them with - other than to have renewed it, my own policy has not changed and Danske (well, eh, National Irish Bank) are noted on the policy so I've taken it that they don't need a copy of the current policy.  No doubt they will contact me if they do want a copy 

Regards

Mr. Earl.


----------



## Buddyboy (19 Jun 2013)

Same here.
The letter said to do nothing if you already have provided them with a copy and they are noted on the insurance.
Which is what I have done.

Corkboy.


----------

